# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Leak kommt bei Fans nicht so gut an



## Darkmoon76 (28. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Leak kommt bei Fans nicht so gut an* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Neuer Leak kommt bei Fans nicht so gut an*


----------



## LOX-TT (28. November 2019)

glaub ich nicht den Leak, zumindest nicht komplett

ich glaub nicht dass man auf einen Schlag den Falken + 5 beliebte Figuren der OT auf einen Schlag sprichwörtlich pulverisiert.


----------



## Riesenhummel (28. November 2019)

Hört sich wirklich nach etwas an das sich J.J. Abrams ausgedacht hat


----------



## Frullo (29. November 2019)

Riesenhummel schrieb:


> Hört sich wirklich nach etwas an das sich J.J. Abrams ausgedacht hat



Nein, das klingt eher nach Rian "subvert expectations" Johnson. Mann, was bin ich froh, dass die Geschichte der Skywalker ENDLICH ein Ende findet. Bitte, Disney, ich flehe euch an, grabt sie nie wieder aus, bitte.


----------



## Feynmann (29. November 2019)

Blitze im Weltall. Man würde wohl nicht viel sehen.


----------



## xNomAnorx (29. November 2019)

Oh je, hoffentlich nicht. Auf einen Schlag alle restlichen Figuren der OT zu töten wäre richtig mies imo. Dazu sogar noch den Falcon.
Und die ganze Klon-Sache nimmt im Nachhinein dann sogar noch der Endszene von Episode 6 ihren Wert. 
Das wäre ein ganz mieses Ende.


----------



## Wubaron (29. November 2019)

Ich hoffe das irgendwie noch Anakin eine Rolle spielt. Wär z.B. cool wenn er Kylo bekehren würde oder besonders stark Rey hilft. Er ist/war schließlich der Auserwählte.


----------



## Frullo (29. November 2019)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Oh je, hoffentlich nicht. Auf einen Schlag alle restlichen Figuren der OT zu töten wäre richtig mies imo. Dazu sogar noch den Falcon.
> Und die ganze Klon-Sache nimmt im Nachhinein dann sogar noch der Endszene von Episode 6 ihren Wert.
> Das wäre ein ganz mieses Ende.



Ach komm, die Entwertung der OT hat doch längst in VII stattgefunden:
Die Rebellen haben versagt, denn trotz der Zerstörung des 2. Todessterns und der offenbar vermeintlichen Vernichtung des Imperators:
- Existiert das Imperium in Form der neuen Ordnung weiter.
- War die geschulte Diplomatin Leia nicht in der Lage, eine neue Republik auf die Beine zu stellen, die sich selbst verteidigen könnte.
- War Luke nicht in der Lage, den Orden der Jedi wieder aufzubauen.
- War Han nicht in der Lage, seine Beziehung zu Leia aufrecht zu halten (oder sich den Falken nicht klauen zu lassen...)

Ist doch nur gut, wenn wir jetzt auch den letzten dieser Bande von Versagern endlich loswerden. /sarcasm


----------



## Rdrk710 (29. November 2019)

Wäre das wahr würde es dem ganzen allerdings die Krone aufsetzen. Das wäre für mich der endgültige Beweis, dass es bei den Filmen (neben Geld natürlich) um die destruktive Entsorgung des Lucas'schen Ballasts geht, damit Disney im Anschluss Raum dafür hat, mit dem Franchise in jegliche Richtung zu gehen, die sie wollen, ohne mit den pösen Fans groß herumstreiten zu müssen...

Aber musste es wirklich so sein? Bzw., musste es dann überhaupt sein?


----------

